# Everyone can help here!! Female mice names



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

She is brown and white. The brown is like a light chocolate clout. She has red eyes. I can't send a link on here. I do not have her yet but it's always nice to pick 10 or so names to go does she look like a ... When I get her. Akso wanted to say I got her with a cage for $2 what a score! 

I get her in 2 days! Getting all prepared as I have not had a new mouse from someone else for 1/2 year.so excited and she will be very tame the listing says she is used to being handled by young children so we have a hard case.

I don't like common names! Just to get an idea of my names u do like. Hear see my other girl mice names Millie, Mayzie, Alphread, Connie and Avalyn.

Thanks and any one who read my last forum please forgive me. I was very stupid. I just heard of so many awesome hand raised mice.

Sorry and I love you guys (lol)


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mable  
Misty
Alexa

She sounds cute, glad she has found a new loving home.

And also well done for taking our advice


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Reddex
LouLou
Twitch
Betty
Cynthia
Patty.

Enjoy your little one!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Mocha, Minnie,


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

We had a rabbit with red eyes who had been called Pinky!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

